# What do you think is the best algae control?



## Characin Gal (Jun 8, 2004)

Let's hear everyone's opinions. I've heard so many, thot I'd make a poll and find out what the majority thinks. It may help others in the process, too.
Hopefully there will be a poll on this thread. I slightly forget how to do it. If you see a poll, it means I remembered, lol.

~Pareeeee

PS: Yes, I haven't posted here in ages!!!! But I'm back. watch out...


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Cherry shrimp but only if you have about 40...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

My vote was for lighting and I assumed you meant in a high tech tank  Lighting has increased in intensity quite a bit in recent years and seems to be giving folks a majority of their problems. The more light over a tank, the more CO2 will be used and the more CO2 used, the more nutrients will need to be dosed. I have found it much easier to start tank off with lower light ~2wpg and then increase the light level once the tank establishes.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd have to say CO2. Even with lower lit tanks, CO2 can keep most algae at bay.


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I would put CO2 among the alternatives. Besides CO2 all of the above items can be quite effective in different conditions. That's why I vote for others category. The tanks we set up have quite different charactherisitics and different charactheristics requrie different strategies and different orders. It is very hard for me to say which alternative is first or second in general.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Other. Proper nutrients and co2. They are your first line of defense. The rest are supplementary.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I voted for lighting. Although I agree with Cavan that your nutrients need to be in order, I think it`s high lighting levels that are causing the difficulty people are having in keeping those nutrients in order.


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

I agree with Cavan. A balanced nutrient program, tailored to the tank's given light and CO2 levels, the bio load, and other factors, is the best algae controller by far.
With all the other factors remaining constant, the second your tank develops a nutrient deficiency...algae.
Algae eating critters, blackouts, etc., are just band-aids.

Bob


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, there was not a vote for "all" 

In general, more plants helps the most. This applies to lakes, ponds, non CO2 tanks, CO2 tanks etc.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

ferts


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I voete for 'other'---bleach treatment. Purpose of bleach treatment is to eliminate hair algae from the aquarium. When done successfully, hair algae very rarely comes back.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I voted other. As has been stated, it's a combination of factors between nutrients, co2, lighting and plant load.


----------

